# Juchhu!!! Jetzt ist er wieder da.



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

Nach intersiver Suche mußte ich feststellen daß es anscheinend noch keiner gemerkt hat.  Oder sollte ich den Tread wirklich übersehen haben?
Anscheinend ist es den Forenbetreibern ja egal das gesperrte Personen sich einen neuen Acount zulegen um die Welt mit Ihrem Gelaber weiter nerven. Vieleicht ist da ja auch was anderes passiert damit unser M. für den Hersteller seiner Wahl, der jetzt anscheinend sein Arbeitgeber ist hier tätig werden durfte. 
Vieleicht liegt es einfach auch nur daran daß sein Verband gerade zusammenbricht und er unheimlich viel Zeit hat.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

Quelle, Link?

Wir wollen auch eine Runde lachen, weinen...

Oder meinst du den Termin, der irgendwo im LMB herumgeisterte?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Olaf,

Vieleicht sollte einer mal die Story hier schreiben die in letzter Zeit so gelaufen ist mit dem Overnoob & seine treuen Gehilfen 

Ist alles dabei zum lachen zum weinen zum Hass kriegen


----------



## NoJan (28. Juni 2011)

Fast so wirr, wie Pete04


----------



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Olaf,
> 
> Vieleicht sollte einer mal die Story hier schreiben die in letzter Zeit so gelaufen ist mit dem Overnoob & seine treuen Gehilfen
> 
> Ist alles dabei zum lachen zum weinen zum Hass kriegen






Ey - stör mich nicht, ich schreib grad die Kündigung - sonst bin ich noch der Letzte der von RheinRuhr kündigt.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

Das wußtet ihr doch alles vorher. Nie habe ich nachgelassen zu warnen ... 

Hole jetzt mal Popcorn ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juni 2011)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 8465625"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Ey - stör mich nicht, ich schreib grad die Kündigung - sonst bin ich noch der Letzte der von RheinRuhr kündigt.



Bist du ganz sicher


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das wußtet ihr doch alles vorher. Nie habe ich nachgelassen zu warnen ...
> 
> Hole jetzt mal Popcorn ...



Wenn warnen und lästern das gleiche sind - JA!


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Olaf,
> 
> Vieleicht sollte einer mal die Story hier schreiben die in letzter Zeit so gelaufen ist mit dem Overnoob & seine treuen Gehilfen
> 
> Ist alles dabei zum lachen zum weinen zum Hass kriegen


Das will eh keiner Wissen, denke ich.
Massive Persönlichkeitsstörungen gibt es wie Sand am mehr, je weniger frau sich mit diesen Leuten beschäftigt um so enspannter geht sie durchs Leben. 
Da sollen sich doch Fachleute mit auseinander setzten. Das zahlt auch die Krankenkasse.

Ja...ich weiß...*PINK* ist auch eine Persönlichkeitsstörung, aber bescheinigt harmlos


----------



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bist du ganz sicher





is schon fettich!


----------



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das wußtet ihr doch alles vorher. Nie habe ich nachgelassen zu warnen ...
> 
> Hole jetzt mal Popcorn ...





Hast ja recht - zuerst ich sehe immer nur das Gute im Menschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Juni 2011)

Sehr originell dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=211875


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juni 2011)

Zumindest hat er keine Freunde.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zumindest hat er keine Freunde.


 
... oh weh, ich hab' auch keine ... 
Muß ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen? Gibt es etwa Parallelen? 

Fragen über Fragen ...




[email protected] schrieb:


> Hey Olaf,
> 
> Vieleicht sollte einer mal die Story hier schreiben die in letzter Zeit so gelaufen ist mit dem Overnoob & seine treuen Gehilfen
> 
> Ist alles dabei zum lachen zum weinen zum Hass kriegen


 
... kommt da noch was oder kann ich jetzt beiken gehen?


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... oh weh, ich hab' auch keine ...
> ...



Wenn ihr euch jetzt zusammen tun würdet...


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juni 2011)

Oh, oh...
ich hatte zwar schon einen Verdacht gehabt...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=526237
Ok, dann werde ich die noch was Ärgern....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529694

Immerhin habe ich noch Garantie auf den Rahmen...


----------



## just4fun_3 (28. Juni 2011)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 8465625"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Ey - stör mich nicht, ich schreib grad die Kündigung - sonst bin ich noch der Letzte der von RheinRuhr kündigt.


 

Danke das du das angesprochen hast - sonst bin ich nachher das letzte Mitglied im Orangen-Verein und müssste das Licht ausmachen

Also werd ich mal ein Einschreiben verfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Juni 2011)

just4fun_3 schrieb:


> Danke das du das angesprochen hast - sonst bin ich nachher das letzte Mitglied im Orangen-Verein und müssste das Licht ausmachen
> 
> Also werd ich mal ein Einschreiben verfassen.



Was'n los? Massenflucht?


----------



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was'n los? Massenflucht?




Jetzt tu mal nicht so, als wenn Dir das noch keiner gesteckt hätte!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. Juni 2011)

Kölsche Karneval ?


----------



## Becci (28. Juni 2011)

ein wenig mehr vielleicht sogar


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was'n los? Massenflucht?


 
Es wird aber wohl noch etwas dauern bis die alle abgewickelt sind, insbesondere bei der "gewissenhaften Büroführung" vom Verbandsführer.
Wahrscheinlich so lange bis die Lindlarer Müllkippe wieder flach verwest ist. Kein Grund also zur Eile ... 

BTW: Müssen eigentlich alle Kündiger die Begrüßungspumpe zurückgeben?


----------



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Es wird aber wohl noch etwas dauern bis die alle abgewickelt sind, insbesondere bei der "gewissenhaften Büroführung" vom Verbandsführer.
> Wahrscheinlich so lange bis die Lindlarer Müllkippe wieder flach verwest ist. Kein Grund also zur Eile ...
> 
> BTW: Müssen eigentlich alle Kündiger die Begrüßungspumpe zurückgeben?




HaHa - der war gut !

Ich glaube nicht, wir werden uns aber zum rituellen Trikoverbrennen treffen. Vieleicht wenn wir alle gemeinsam zur lange,lange überfälligen MV fahren.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 8466758"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> HaHa - der war gut !
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, wir werden uns aber zum rituellen Trikoverbrennen treffen. Vieleicht wenn wir alle gemeinsam zur lange,lange überfälligen MV fahren.


 
Trikotverbrennung war gestern ...
Derzeit versuchen die letzten Aktionäre, _äh Mitglieder_ ihre Schrottaktien, _äh Trikos_ an Ahnungslose zu verramschen ... 
Ich glaube so etwas nennt sich Insidergeschäft ...


----------



## Silent (28. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Trikotverbrennung war gestern ...
> Derzeit versuchen die letzten Aktionäre, _äh Mitglieder_ ihre Schrottaktien, _äh Trikos_ an Ahnungslose zu verramschen ...
> Ich glaube so etwas nennt sich Insidergeschäft ...


Ist so ja nicht richtig.
Wenn nicht alles unliebsame aus dem Mitgliederbereich gelöscht würde, wüssten viel mehr was Sache ist.
Während M.N. hier als poison.martin den aufmerksamen, hilfsbereiten POISON-Mitarbeiter mimt (was durchaus OK ist als Angestellter), so totalitär benimmt er sich derzeit gegen seine eigenen Mitglieder.
Löschen und Sperren ist an der Tagesordnung, Kommunikation unter den Mitgliedern wird effektiv unterbunden.
Selbst der gewählten Kassenprüferin wird der Zugang zum Forum gesperrt.

Er spielt sich derzeit auf wie ein Diktator, der Angst um seine Macht hat und die "Opposition" unterdrückt, Mitglieder sperrt und freie Meinungsäußerungen löscht.

Daher kündigen derzeit so viele, denn ihnen werden die Mitgliedsrechte aberkannt, wie z.B. dadurch das er keine Kassenprüfung zulässt und keine Mitgliederversammlung abhält.

Soweit die Kurzfassung


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2011)

Silent nettes Logo unter Deinen Namen


----------



## Silent (28. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Silent nettes Logo unter Deinen Namen


Auf dem iPad werden die Avatare nicht angezeigt, wusste gar nicht was ich habe 
danke für den Hinweis, ist weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggbeater (28. Juni 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Ist so ja nicht richtig.
> Wenn nicht alles unliebsame aus dem Mitgliederbereich gelöscht würde, wüssten viel mehr was Sache ist.
> Während M.N. hier als poison.martin den aufmerksamen, hilfsbereiten POISON-Mitarbeiter mimt, so totalitär benimmt er sich derzeit gegen seine eigenen Mitglieder.
> Löschen und Sperren ist an der Tagesordnung, Kommunikation unter den Mitgliedern wird effektiv unterbunden.
> ...






Pah - das war jetzt aber seeeeehr kurz und seeeeehr oberflächlich!


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> ... hilfsbereiten POISON-Mitarbeiter mimt (was durchaus OK ist als Angestellter)...



hmm, dann macht Poison auch nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Der Santa (29. Juni 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Er spielt sich derzeit auf wie ein Diktator, der Angst um seine Macht hat und die "Opposition" unterdrückt,
> 
> _Das spielt sich doch auch in Nordafrika ab, oder??????_



Nee, im ERNST.
Als santa und Guide der kleinen Freitagsrunde habe ich mir wirklich nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen und kann meinen Urlaubsbericht von letzter Woche nicht eingeben, da ich garnicht mehr ins Forum kommen.
Auch heißt es vor dem Urlaub das ich nicht versichert bin. Silent hat es dann anders gesagt und siehe da eine private Mail kommt und ich bin doch versichert.
Verars... kann ich mich alleine, da brauche ich die Herren K. und M. nicht für.


Begründung für meine Sperrung :: <keine Bergründung>
Zeit der Sperrung> Aufhebung nie>

Toll, hab ich mir ausgedruckt.

Das sagt mir das ich hier schnell kündigen mußte.

Somit habe ich am Montag meine K. per Einschreiben mit R Schein abgeschickt und erbitte den halben Jahresbeitrag zurück.
Wenn ich dort nichts mehr machen kann, dann gibt es auch keine Kohle.

Die kleine Freitagsrunde und zusätzlich Mittwochs etwas langsamer ( Olaf macht die normalen Mittwochs-Runden ) findet schon länger beim RSC Niederrhein statt. Hier fühle ich mich wohl und werde wie gewohnt weitermachen.
Alle üblichen Mitfahrer der ehemaligen Vereinsrunden sind auch schon dabei und es werden immer mehr.

Grüßle und EUCH einen schönen Tag.
Klaus, santa / oder der santa

PS: Jeder sollte für sich selber denken wo er/sie seine Freizeit verbringt.

Möchte wer meine Sachen nach dem verbrennen haben???


----------



## just4fun_3 (29. Juni 2011)

Der Santa schrieb:


> Nee, im ERNST.
> Als santa und Guide der kleinen Freitagsrunde habe ich mir wirklich nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen..........
> 
> Naja, dein Zeitgefühl lässt dich machmal im Stich und du überziehst die Runde.  Nein im Ernst, es macht richtig viel Spaß mit dir und den anderen Mitfahrern.
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Juni 2011)

Der Santa schrieb:


> ... und erbitte den halben Jahresbeitrag zurück.
> Wenn ich dort nichts mehr machen kann, dann gibt es auch keine Kohle.


 
... das ist aber wirklich gemein. Wovon soll der Vorstand denn dann leben? Die brauchen die Mitgliedsbeiträge! 

_Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist in der Satzung festgehalten, dass der Vorstand die Mitgliedsbeiträge nach Gutdünken verwenden kann ... ... o.k., ist jetzt auch 'ne Kurzfassung ... _
_Ein Schelm ..._


----------



## Schwarzwild (29. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... das ist aber wirklich gemein. Wovon soll der Vorstand denn dann leben? Die brauchen die Mitgliedsbeiträge!
> 
> _Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist in der Satzung festgehalten, dass der Vorstand die Mitgliedsbeiträge nach Gutdünken verwenden kann ... ... o.k., ist jetzt auch 'ne Kurzfassung ... _
> _Ein Schelm ..._


Was das angeht, so tut sich doch auch nach woanders hin nicht viel.
Quasi nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. 
Angeblich hat(te) der MTBvD 54.000 Mitglieder, die DIMB dagegen etwas über 10.000. Das Ganze mit dem Jahresbeitrag multipliziert, Sponsorengelder und sonstige Einnahmen (Shop etc.) hinzugezählt.
Reicht zwar nicht für ein Luxusleben, lässt aber das ständige Gerede vom selbstlosen ehrenamtlichen Einsatz der Verbandsfunktionäre trotzdem in einem anderen Licht stehen, zumal der allergrößte Teil der Mitarbeiter bzw. Aktivmitglieder sich wirklich ehrenamtlich mit viel privatem Einsatz engagieren.

Gab es früher nicht mal so Querelen wegen Sponsoren-Laptops oder Testbikes, die in Privatbesitz übergingen?


----------



## dino246gt (29. Juni 2011)

Das was sich der Vorstand dort zur Zeit erlaubt ist wirklich das aller Letzte. Auch ich bin rausgeflogen aus dem Forum, eine Begründung gabs ebenfalls nicht. Kritik wird ignoriert oder gelöscht. Leider haben hier viele Recht behalten die uns vor dem Vorstand gewarnt haben. 

Da wird von über 50000 Mitgliedern geredet, das sind doch alles nur Pseudomitglieder durch angemeldete Vereine ich glaube z.B. deutcher Wanderverein usw. . Da zahlt der Verein ganz normal eine Jahresgebühr und schon sind 30000 Mitglieder mehr im Verein. Da hat aber keiner was von, da zum einen fast keiner der Pseudomitglieder etwas von seiner Mitgliedschaft weiss oder irgendein Interesse am Mountainbiken hat. Sowas bringt nur unnötig Arbeit mit sich und die die wirklich spaß an der Sache haben stehen hinten dran, echte Mitglieder sind es max. 500 , glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie muss ich da an meine Kinder denken. Denen sage ich auch ständig "lass dies, lass das". Was nutzt es? Nix. Jeder will halt seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2011)

MTBvD 250 Zahlende Mitglieder kommt der Sache näher Mittlerweile höchstens noch die Hälfte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggbeater (29. Juni 2011)

Die Mitgliederzahlen werden in naher Zukunft wohl gegen 0 gehen. Das hat sich der Vorstand anders vorgestellt! Mir war von Anfang an klar, daß die von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen und Sponsorengeldern leben wollten. Was für eine geile Idee, war mir auch egal denn wenn jeder was davon hat ist das ja auch i.o.
Dann muß man aber seine Mitglieder auch demendsprechend behandeln und nicht so ein Chefgehabe raushängen lassen.

Vieleicht sollte ich es so machen wie unser guter M.N. - ich schaff mir einfach einen neuen Acount im Dings Forum an, mal schaun wie nenn ich mich denn.....
Vieleicht Juchhu - den gibt es da glaub ich noch nicht! 

Am geilsten finde ich:  Ende der Sperre: Nie

Das hört sich so an wie vor nem Nazi-Gericht: 

Begründung : Brauchen wir nicht!
Urteil: 3x Lebenslänglich mit anschließender Sicherungsverwahrung!  






        vBulletin-Systemmitteilung                     Sie wurden aus folgendem Grund gesperrt:
Es wurde keine Begründung angegeben.
  Ende der Sperre: Nie
​ 
​


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2011)

So, genug geheult - ab in die DIMB!


----------



## eggbeater (29. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So, genug geheult - ab in die DIMB!




Nix da ! Die sind auch nicht besser!


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2011)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 8466670"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Jetzt tu mal nicht so, als wenn Dir das noch keiner gesteckt hätte!



Nein, bin tatsächlich erst durch Deinen Beitrag hier darauf aufmerksam geworden.

Aber mal im Ernst: Genau die Ereignisse inklusive des Scheiterns des Bikeparkprojekts in Lindlar und ALLES habe ich genauso kommen sehen!

Also wehe in Zukunft widerspricht noch mal jemand, oder meckert! 



@Silent, bist Du Poison.dirk?


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So, genug geheult - ab in die DIMB!



Ich finde eggbeater hat Recht.

Mountainbiken lebt, ich mach das jetzt über 20 Jahre , von ortsansässigen Gruppen wie Team III, KFL, Opladener, TT, Schneider Forsbach, Onkel Sonntag ... usw.

Die _Verlockungen_ der Verbände/Vereine sind entweder nicht zu halten oder für die meisten MTBer irrelevant!


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich finde eggbeater hat Recht.
> 
> Mountainbiken lebt, ich mach das jetzt über 20 Jahre , von ortsansässigen Gruppen wie Team III, KFL, Opladener, TT, Schneider Forsbach, Onkel Sonntag ... usw.
> 
> Die _Verlockungen_ der Verbände/Vereine sind entweder nicht zu halten oder für die meisten MTBer irrelevant!



Da gebe ich dir umfänglich Recht. 

Aber diese Art des Nachtretens ist ja kurzfristig unterhaltsam, hat aber auf Dauer was vom beleidigtem Leberwürstchen.

Und ausgerechnet in diesem Lokalforum muß nun wirklich keiner mehr gewarnt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (29. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nein, bin tatsächlich erst durch Deinen Beitrag hier darauf aufmerksam geworden.


 
... ich hab's schon länger gewusst ... 
Wollte nur mal wissen wie lange es dauert bis die Lawine ins Rollen kommt.
Eigentlich konnte man erste Anzeichen schon vor einem Jahr erkennen, wenn man bei "v" ab und an mal ins Forum geschaut hat. Und die exponential ansteigenden Löschaktionen konnte ich auch schon länger beobachten.
Es war alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Ich wundere mich nur, dass die kleine MTB-Führungskraft so viele Getreue um sich versammeln konnte ... 
Dabei habe ich nie aufgehört zu warnen ... ... und ich habe gerne gewarnt ...


----------



## Silent (29. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Silent, bist Du Poison.dirk?


geht's noch?
Ich habe schon seit Wochen dem MTBvD gekündigt. 
Setz mal keine Gerüchte in die Welt.


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...Dabei habe ich nie aufgehört zu warnen ... ... und ich habe gerne gewarnt ...



Du bist auch gar nicht gemeint. Mir geht es eher um die "Späteinsichtigen".


----------



## dino246gt (29. Juni 2011)

Naja die Idee des Vereins war an sich nicht schlecht und ich inkl. der meisten anderen wären auch noch dort wenn man sich Kritik angenommen hätte und mehr auf die Mitglieder eingegangen wäre als diese nur für irgend ein Sponsoring zu vermarkten.

DIMB halte ich für keine alternative, da ist der Aufwand einen Biketreff ordentlich durchführen zu können viel zu hoch. In einem örtlichen Verein hat man zudem einen anderen Draht zu einander, man fährt regelmäßiger zusammen und hat einen Überblick über das Ganze.

Der Biketreff Rotbachtal wird schon das ganze Jahr auch ohne mtbvd weiter fortgeführt, ohne das weniger Biker kommen. Das wichtigste ist halt, wir haben alle Spaß dran. 

Mein Fazit aus der Sache ist: Traue keinem MTB Vereinsvorstand der mehr Meter mit seinem Gequatsche als mit dem Bike macht


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Setz mal keine Gerüchte in die Welt.



Wenigstens bist Du ganz der Alte.


----------



## Der Santa (30. Juni 2011)

So, der Rückschein lag gestern in der Post.
Bin mal gespannt wann ich die Kündigungsbestätigung bekomme.

PS: Wie bei Dino und Kollegen fahren wir weiter.
Gestern gab es einen Anfängerkurs mit 5 Teilnehmern. War ne nette Sache.
Freitag gibt es wieder etwas Gas.

der santa


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juni 2011)

dino246gt schrieb:


> Naja *die Idee des Vereins war an sich nicht schlecht* und ich inkl. der meisten anderen wären auch noch dort wenn man sich Kritik angenommen hätte und mehr auf die Mitglieder eingegangen wäre als diese nur für irgend ein Sponsoring zu vermarkten.


 
Na, das konnte jeder so sehen wie er wollte. Meine Eindrücke waren Folgende:
- Juchhu 
- Wegekonzept 
- MüllkippenDH 
- Bundes"v"erband 
- billig einkaufen 
- Sponsoren 
- "moderiertes" Forum 
- Luftpumpen 
- Poisenz 
- Versicherungen 
- Beiträge/Satzung 
- Wanderer 
- ... to be continued 

Positives darfst Du dann aufzählen. Mir fällt da wirklich nix ein. Ganz wirklich nix.
... ... Doch, etwas Positives fällt mir ein: Hunde sind die einzig wahren Freunde des Menschen. Schade eigentlich, dass ich nur Kinder habe ..., aber die sind so furchtbar eigenwillig und initiativ ... 

Also, in meinen Augen war da gar nix attraktiv. Und was Kontaktpflege untereinander angeht, da muß dieses Forum hier erst einmal getoppt werden ...


----------



## supasini (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die Satzungsänderungen seit Beginn verfolgt. Das hat mir eigentlich gereicht, um mich in meinem ersten Urteil bestätigt zu fühlen. Wer mag kann die ja mal nachrecherchieren, ist sehr aufschlussreich...

Edit: es gibt gar keine nachzulesenden Satzungen mehr auf der neuen Homepage.


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ... Doch, etwas Positives fällt mir ein: Hunde sind...



Wobei man sagen muß, daß dies genau das Einzige ist, was er erfolgreich zuende gebracht hat. 

Ups, das war jetzt geschmacklos. Tschuldigung


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juni 2011)

Manches mal gibt es eben nur noch diesen einen Ausweg. Auch für Hunde ... 

Ach was geschmacklos. So'n Quatsch. Roß und Reiter zu nennen kann enorm entspannen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Juni 2011)

btw: hab gerade mal im Poison-Subforum gestöbert. finde die intensive "Betreuung" durch den neuen Marketing-Mann schon interessant, insbes. die Crosspostings auf die Website/Forum vom kleinen v - bin mal gespannt, wie entspannt das die Mods von mtb-news auf Dauer sehen, oder ob da bald jemand erneut aus dem Verkehr geogen wird?


----------



## Montana (1. Juli 2011)

Echt schöner Thread  Danke, dann werde ich auch mal wieder was schreiben 

Martin ist schon O.K. ... wenn man ihm auf gleicher Augenhöhe begegnen kann ... sonst ist er wie das Leben auch sonst 

Ist leider 'ne Menge Mittelmass und verstörter Leute hier unterwegs 

@ Policecar ... immer schön nachtreten scheint Dir ja (trotz Deiner sonst so liberalen Haltung) echt zu gefallen 

Jedoch bedenke bitte: KFL wäre ohne M.N. nicht in dieser Form entstanden.

Ob das jetzt wichtig für die Geschichtsbücher ist weisss ich allerdings nicht 

to be continued ----


----------



## Schwarzwild (8. Juli 2011)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, diesen Thread nach "Open Trails" zu verschieben?
Die Schadenfreude über den Niedergang des Gegeners dürfte doch seinen alten Feinden und ihren Anhängern Hochgefühle bereiten.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2011)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, diesen Thread nach "Open Trails" zu verschieben?
> Die Schadenfreude über den Niedergang des Gegeners dürfte doch seinen alten Feinden und ihren Anhängern Hochgefühle bereiten.



Nix da, er Fred bleibt hier! Schließlich gehört der Jukuhu uns. 
"v" könnt ihr aber für 'ne symbolische Mark haben. 

Guido: Who the fluck is kfl? ...  ... ...  _(... sorry Björn, das mußte jetzt sein.)_


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Guido: Who the fluck is kfl? ...  ... ...  _(... sorry Björn, das mußte jetzt sein.)_



Ahl Männer Aalglatt 

Würde mich freuen mal wieder mit Dir eine Runde zu drehen


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2011)

Wasn auf der MTBvD Homepage los?

Ich kann das Forum nicht finden.
Außerdem scheint Martin den Alleinunterhalter zu geben?

Wo bekomme ich nun Infos über den Bikepark her?


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2011)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, diesen Thread nach "Open Trails" zu verschieben?
> Die Schadenfreude über den Niedergang des Gegeners dürfte doch seinen alten Feinden und ihren Anhängern Hochgefühle bereiten.



Warum nicht gleich ins's Poison Forum ... solange es noch da ist


----------



## flatdrop (11. Juli 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ins's Poison Forum ... solange es noch da ist


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wasn auf der MTBvD Homepage los?
> 
> Ich kann das Forum nicht finden.
> Außerdem scheint Martin den Alleinunterhalter zu geben?
> ...




Wie, du hattest das nicht als Startseite in deinen Browsern? 
Dann hast du etwa auch nicht die defaultmäßige MtbFaude-Tuuuhlbaa installiert? Schäm dich!! Da muß es ja bergab gehen mit dem Verein, ääh, Verband. Aber der Martin hatte ja immer lieber bergab als bergauf 

Nun denn, hier werden sie geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (11. Juli 2011)

Demnächst werden wieder die eigenen Gehälter festgelegt 

Ob, wie beim FC, die Entlastung verweigert wird? 



> Einladung zur ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung 2011
> des MTBvD und MTBvD Racing am 11. Dezember 2011
> 
> B: Tagesordnung der ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung des MTBvD e.V.
> ...



Für ein kleines Essen reichen die Beiträge wohl nicht. Sollte man in 2.0 mit einrechnen. Bei >50.000  Mitgliedern ist das bestimmt ein schönes Sümmchen 



> Wichtige Hinweise:
> Mineralwasser wird für die Mitglieder während der ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung kostenfrei für das einzelne Mitglied gestellt. Andere Getränke und Speisen inkl. des Mittagessens müssen von dem einzelnen Mitglied selbst bezahlt werden.


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juli 2011)

@Oliver: Ich genieße es ... 

_Ehrungen_ 




Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber der Martin hatte ja immer lieber bergab als bergauf


 
Egal wie, Martin ist immer für eine Joke gut. So habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie er einfach so im Straßengraben verschwand ... 

Spurlos im Modder verschwunden. Fahrtechniktraining halt ...


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nun denn, hier werden sie geholfen



Immer noch kein Bikepark


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Bikepark



ich denke, daß das mal ausnahmsweise nicht an ihm liegt...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich denke, daß das mal ausnahmsweise nicht an ihm liegt...


 
... nein?


----------



## Montana (14. Juli 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ob, wie beim FC, die Entlastung verweigert wird?



Das will ich hier nicht lesen, hab genug damit am Hals (FC)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juli 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen mal wieder mit Dir eine Runde zu drehen


 
Gerne - wenn Dein Entzug erfolgreich war.


----------



## Montana (16. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Gerne - wenn Dein Entzug erfolgreich war.



Na dann erklär mir bitte mal die Priorität ... müsste so einiges sein lassen 

Leben muss doch Spass machen


----------



## Delgado (14. August 2011)

Ist er eigentlich noch da?

Schätze er braucht bald einen persönlichen Marketing Referenten


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2012)

Er ist wieder da


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2012)

Aber wie lange noch? Gibts eigentlich nur Hofgang oder auch Hoffahrt?


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2012)

Oh je ... das ist ja mal ne  _Karriere 
_


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh je ... das ist ja mal ne _Karriere _


Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!


----------



## eggbeater (15. Juni 2012)

Tja, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steine schmeißen! .............und das waren große Steine!


----------



## PoliceCar (5. August 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber wie lange noch? Gibts eigentlich nur Hofgang oder auch Hoffahrt?


Wir könnten mal 'ne Tour ins LMB setzen: "Sternfahrt zur JVA" oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht ist auch ein Besuch drin ... ... mit Händen auf'm Tisch; versteht sich.


Schietwetter übrigens. Da geht der Schnitt für dieses Jahr deutlich in den Keller.


----------



## joscho (5. August 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wir könnten mal 'ne Tour ins LMB setzen: "Sternfahrt zur JVA" oder so ähnlich. Vielleicht ist auch ein Besuch drin ... ... mit Händen auf'm Tisch; versteht sich.



Böse, richtig böse - einfach herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2012)

JVA = Juchhu Vollzugs Anstalt?


----------



## Schildbürger (5. August 2012)

Wo? Sitzt er? 1 Stunde Hofgang und das jeden Tag, ich hoffe er bekommt jetzt nicht zuviel frische Luft.  
Ja, der Regen geht mir auch auf den Zeiger, ich muss noch die Hecke schneiden...


----------



## ultra2 (5. August 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ....1 Stunde Hofgang und das jeden Tag, ich hoffe er bekommt jetzt nicht zuviel frische Luft.  ...



Kann er ja im WP als "Hunderunde" deklarieren.


----------



## Trekki (6. August 2012)

Villeicht macht Ihr ja nur Witze auf seine Kosten, ist ja OK wenn es nicht verunglimpfend wird. Aber so richtig gut finde ich die Witze nicht.

Aber im verlinkten Post war nur von Ermittlungen die Rede. Da ist es noch lange bis zum Knast.


----------



## ultra2 (7. August 2012)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...Aber so richtig gut finde ich die Witze nicht...



Für Unentspannte gibbet doch entsprechende Themen. Hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. August 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für Unentspannte gibbet doch entsprechende Themen. Hier zum Beispiel.


Hmm, zum Weinen gehe ich immer in den Keller ... 
Oft treffe ich da welche, die dorthin zum Lachen gehen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Mai 2013)

Gibt's was Neues? Ist er wieder frei? Wo ist die Kohle geblieben?
War er überhaupt aus dem Verkehr? Ist er etwa unter uns? 
Fragen über Fragen ... 


Sprachen wir doch letzthin, so rein beiläufig, darüber ...


----------



## eggbeater (10. Mai 2013)

Isser denn nicht mehr bei poison?


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Mai 2013)

K.A.. Sein FB-Account ist irgendwie ... - na, sagen wir mal - ... "tot". 
Und das Bild auf'm Kackstuhl ist auch nicht mehr wirklich aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

